# Chairty event for roddy hogan



## TallAdam85 (Oct 9, 2003)

I am a friend With Roddy Hogan you may member him from many wcw and wwf events in the past.
Well, any way here is some info If anyone remembers a Hulk Hogan look-alike wrestling fan that went by the name of "Roddy Hogan", who used to be in the front row at Hulk Hogan matches in the Midwest, particularly Detroit, throughout the 90's, he is currently suffering from cancer and is not in great shape and also live in his van. He is very religious  but having a hard time now there not sure how much longer he has. There having a charity wrestling event in Michigan and just want to tell u guys about it 
So if you know any wrestler that might want to help out I emailed Million Dollar Man. But if u can make that would be cool. :asian: 

http://www.roddyhogan.cjb.net/ 
thats the site


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

The event is 6 December, it appears from the site, in MI.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 2, 2003)

they changed it to the 6th cause of a show on that old date


----------

